# Teaghan turns 6 months tomorrow!



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

At the dogpark

IMG_3944 (Large) by fisherdogshots, on Flickr

At dogpark, big brother Seamus in the background

IMG_2812 (Large) by fisherdogshots, on Flickr

In my backyard

0720102126 (Medium) by fisherdogshots, on Flickr

One more from the dogpark

IMG_2811 (Large) by fisherdogshots, on Flickr


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy half birthday to Teaghan!! He's such a handsome teenager :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy 6 month Birthday to Teaghan!! :biggrin: Great pics.!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks..but She's a booeytiful girlie...:biggrin:



danemama08 said:


> Happy half birthday to Teaghan!! He's such a handsome teenager :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Love her!
She is just *SO *pretty!


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

That second picture is just brilliant 

Happy 6 months birthday


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy birthday!! What a pretty girl.

I gotta say, before we got all these spoos on the forum, I always thought I wasn't much of a fan of them. I kinda had the impression that they were prissy dogs that ruled the roost. How wrong I was! After seeing all the great pics and hearing great stories, I am now a fan for sure! They seem like such great dogs with wonderful personalities. And so pretty with their fuzzy coats too!

Spoo owners. Changing spoo perception one person at a time! :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I was walking one of my sisters spoos 4 years ago..BS (Before Seamus) a man I spoke to had a good take on spoos.

He said how misunderstood they are, "they're like a doberman with an afro.":biggrin:



Ania's Mommy said:


> Happy birthday!! What a pretty girl.
> 
> I gotta say, before we got all these spoos on the forum, I always thought I wasn't much of a fan of them. I kinda had the impression that they were prissy dogs that ruled the roost. How wrong I was! After seeing all the great pics and hearing great stories, I am now a fan for sure! They seem like such great dogs with wonderful personalities. And so pretty with their fuzzy coats too!
> 
> ...


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the photos. Teaghan is such a pretty girl.
They look very happy!


----------

